# Wall mounting speakers



## TurboTropic (Jan 2, 2009)

First post here...

I have just purchased a set of Energy Take Classic 5.1 speakers for my living room. The room is approx 14' x 14'. I made a promise to my wife that these would be mounted on the wall rather than on stands. I understand that this isn't ideal but it's what I have to work with. 

My question is, should I (a) hang them directly on screws, (b) purchase speaker mounts to move them away from the wall (about 5 inches) and allow me to angle them, or (c) build small shelves for each speaker? They will also likely be at a height of 7-8' so I would think having the ability to angle them down on the speaker mounts would be best.

Your thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

First, welcome to the shack. My first piece of advice would be to mount them any way your wife want's you too.addle: Seriously all the options you mention are fine. I put mine on wall mounts so I could have more control over them, I can face them straight ahead or angled down at a 45 degree angle. And also mounting them on the wall is perfectly fine so I don't know who told you it was a bad thing but I have alway's done so with good results. So again welcome and let us know how it came out.:wave:


----------



## PT800 (Feb 19, 2008)

Those speakes need to be mounted away from the walls. So you will need to use some kind of wall mount bracket that holds them out a foot or so. If they have rear ports, two feet.


----------



## TurboTropic (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks for your reply. The speakers are rear vented so I would assume they should not be directly against the wall.


----------



## PT800 (Feb 19, 2008)

tcarcio said:


> And also mounting them on the wall is perfectly fine so I don't know who told you it was a bad thing but I have alway's done so with good results. So again welcome and let us know how it came out.:wave:


Not according to Energy's web site. Those speakers are considered bookshelf, *not* on-wall speakers. They need to be mounted away from the wall, as I mentioned in my other post.


----------



## PT800 (Feb 19, 2008)

TurboTropic said:


> Thanks for your reply. The speakers are rear vented so I would assume they should not be directly against the wall.


Two feet, then. Unless you use port plugs, as mentioned on Energy's web site.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

welcome. My svsound sb-1's are on mounts that keep them away from the wall. I think yours will sound better away from the wall a little. Have fun. Dennis
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well I assumed, which we all know how that goes, that if they were at least a few inches away they would be fine. Sorry about that.:duh:


----------

